# EMSPursuit.com - Southern California



## djarmpit (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone on this site? I just signed up this week and so far it's super helping with throwing me job openings.


----------



## joegrizzly (Jun 28, 2012)

Good find man. Just checked out this site and went for a subscription to keep my eye open for what types of jobs are available in EMS for Kern. For anyone looking for a job in Southern California this is where you should be looking in my opinion.


----------



## djarmpit (Jun 28, 2012)

Yup I love it!!


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 28, 2012)

This posting looks nice.

Imagine: Instead of sitting in a posting in a parking lot scarfing McDonalds, you could be posting beside a pool sipping Pina Coladas! :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 28, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> This posting looks nice.
> 
> Imagine: Instead of sitting in a posting in a parking lot scarfing McDonalds, you could be posting beside a pool sipping Pina Coladas! :rofl:



I'd be down to do something like that at some point in my life. 

Talk about getting paid to vacation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'd be down to do something like that at some point in my life.
> 
> Talk about getting paid to vacation.



Me too. I would imagine that the scope would be pretty decent.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Me too. I would imagine that the scope would be pretty decent.



Your new rig is waiting!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Your new rig is waiting!



Doesn't have enough flashy lights.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 28, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> This posting looks nice.
> 
> Imagine: Instead of sitting in a posting in a parking lot scarfing McDonalds, you could be posting beside a pool sipping Pina Coladas! :rofl:



That sounds like the job I have already  only I don't do McDonalds.


----------



## Surfdawgy (Jul 1, 2012)

I just found this site a couple weeks ago and it seems to be pretty great. I did a subscription and applied to 3 jobs this week because of it.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 2, 2012)

This thread reeks of spam, and we're watching this thread and similar threads related to EMSPursuit carefully. A few points:

1. EMSPursuit.com is registered with privacy protection, meaning doing a lookup on the domain name doesn't provide the site owner's information.
2.  All of these users posting about EMSPursuit are new users and their service appeared to go live just months ago.
3.  I wouldn't even imagine paying money for a service that posts limited job opportunities, especially entry level EMT jobs.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 2, 2012)

MMiz said:


> This thread reeks of spam, and we're watching this thread and similar threads related to EMSPursuit carefully. A few points:
> 
> 1. EMSPursuit.com is registered with privacy protection, meaning doing a lookup on the domain name doesn't provide the site owner's information.
> 2.  All of these users posting about EMSPursuit are new users and their service appeared to go live just months ago.
> 3.  I wouldn't even imagine paying money for a service that posts limited job opportunities, especially entry level EMT jobs.



Mmiz's spammy senses are tingling.


----------



## joegrizzly (Jul 2, 2012)

MMiz said:


> This thread reeks of spam, and we're watching this thread and similar threads related to EMSPursuit carefully. A few points:
> 
> 1. EMSPursuit.com is registered with privacy protection, meaning doing a lookup on the domain name doesn't provide the site owner's information.
> 2.  All of these users posting about EMSPursuit are new users and their service appeared to go live just months ago.
> 3.  I wouldn't even imagine paying money for a service that posts limited job opportunities, especially entry level EMT jobs.



Thats nice. Before I am considered some kind of bot promoting a site I would just like to point out I contributed to more than a few threads since my recent activation (new user) about a month ago, and have no affiliation or connection with that site outside of being a recent member (within the past 4 days). Use or don't use the link to the site above. I personally have found use out of such a service and was just trying to help other people in an unemployed situation by offering my personal experiences with said site. Personally I find point #2 of your post slightly offensive.


----------



## djarmpit (Jul 2, 2012)

joegrizzly said:


> Thats nice. Before I am considered some kind of bot promoting a site I would just like to point out I contributed to more than a few threads since my recent activation (new user) about a month ago, and have no affiliation or connection with that site outside of being a recent member (within the past 4 days). Use or don't use the link to the site above. I personally have found use out of such a service and was just trying to help other people in an unemployed situation by offering my personal experiences with said site. Personally I find point #2 of your post slightly offensive.






I respect your opinion, but here is mine. I simply found the site useful and so far it has allowed me to gain knowledge of WHERE and WHO to apply with. This kind of information is super useful to someone like me who is new to the system with nobody to really ask for help. 

Consider it spam if you will, but I hope it'll help others like it has helped me.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 2, 2012)

MMiz said:


> This thread reeks of spam, and we're watching this thread and similar threads related to EMSPursuit carefully. A few points:
> 
> 1. EMSPursuit.com is registered with privacy protection, meaning doing a lookup on the domain name doesn't provide the site owner's information.
> 2.  All of these users posting about EMSPursuit are new users and their service appeared to go live just months ago.
> 3.  I wouldn't even imagine paying money for a service that posts limited job opportunities, especially entry level EMT jobs.




I love that their censored "featured jobs" post aren't really censored. "Apply for an ER tech position" reads body, "Must pass (Mission Hospital)-EKG test." Gee, I wonder which hospital. Similarly, I wonder which air ambulance service is hiring in OC. Oh, wait, it mentioned in the body that it's Air Methods, which is the parent company for Mercy Air, the contracted HEMS for OC.

It's almost like the rent websites that allows you to send a message to the person who posted the message, but you can't view it without paying a fee. Wait, but nothing stops me from just putting my email in the body of the message.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 2, 2012)

joegrizzly said:


> Personally I find point #2 of your post slightly offensive.



I think what you were seeing was an experienced internet forum moderator, owner and operator making a simple observation, merely that those who posted about this site were all new here. Remember from intro Psych, or any stats course, that correlation is NOT always causation, but implies a trend. Mmiz was identifying correlation.

I'm not hoping to speak for Mmiz, or the other CLs, but we appreciate your other contributions, although this particular discussion encourages us not to look past your initial posts and consider paid placements, inconspicious advertising or trolling. Sorry for being blunt.

Joegrizzly, welcome to EMTLife (if nobody has said so already), we look forward to your contributions to the community, and teaching, as well as learning from you.  Your posts about CA jobs elsewhere have been helpful, and we look forward to more.


----------



## joegrizzly (Jul 2, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> I think what you were seeing was an experienced internet forum moderator, owner and operator making a simple observation, merely that those who posted about this site were all new here. Remember from intro Psych, or any stats course, that correlation is NOT always causation, but implies a trend. Mmiz was identifying correlation.
> 
> I'm not hoping to speak for Mmiz, or the other CLs, but we appreciate your other contributions, although this particular discussion encourages us not to look past your initial posts and consider paid placements, inconspicious advertising or trolling. Sorry for being blunt.
> 
> Joegrizzly, welcome to EMTLife (if nobody has said so already), we look forward to your contributions to the community, and teaching, as well as learning from you.  Your posts about CA jobs elsewhere have been helpful, and we look forward to more.



You know what emt.dan, thank you for that ego check. Maybe I came off a little too hard in the above post and I apologize for that, I just come from more than a few forums where your registration date defines what kind of poster you are; and maybe just a bad taste of that filtered into my above posting. I really enjoy viewing and posting on this site in an effort to help myself and others in the EMS community, and that is all I was trying to do in giving my review of the above site. With that said though, I now realize where the community leaders are coming from. Hats off for keeping this forum so clean and organized.


----------

